# New disc "ALMA MATER - Music from the Vatican" released on Nov 30th



## 10strat (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Just posting because I thought you may be interested in a new disc that's being released on *November 30th*.
"*ALMA MATER - Music from the Vatican*" is made up of a stunning blend of Lauretan litanies and Marian popular chants with eight original pieces of modern classical music. What makes this release especially unique is that this is the very first time that the voice of *Pope Benedict XVI*, speaking in *Latin*, *Italian*, *Portuguese*, *French* and *German*, will be heard on an album, thanks to the audio recordings of Vatican Radio.
You can find out more about the release on the official website and you can watch a video on the release on the official YouTube channel.
On the official website you can *win a pair of free tickets* to a concert of music from the album. The concert will be held on *December 2nd* at London's *Westminster Cathedral* and will feature the choir of the Philharmonic Academy of Rome. Good luck!


----------

